# Help, White Blood Cell Count Twice What it Should Be??



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

OK I am trying not to panic!

(It's not working!)

Brooklyn's bloodwork came back today. Her organ function, thyroid (yay) and so forth are perfect. Her heartworm test was negative (I didn't really trust the people she came from.)

All that is fantastic!

But her white blood cell count is 29.6 or something, and it's supposed to be 15. Now, she has no skin infections, no UTI, her ears had a mild infection when I got her, but it's healed. She did have Kennel Cough, but it's improving (no mucus for several days or better, and she was never really sick). Could that be it? The vet suggested a broad spectrum antibiotic for ten days, then redo the bloodwork. If it's still high, then we ultrasound the belly and X ray the chest. You know why... the C word. :no: Somebody tell me she's probably fine, right? :crossfing

I'm so worried about my baby!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

gosh I wish I knew more...how long does it take after an infection for the white cell count to return to 'normal'??


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't know. I'm sitting here crying trying to pay attention to other threads. I can't even cope with the thought of her having cancer. She's just now gotten out of a horrible life of neglect and abuse. I already love her so much- she is the one in my signature.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm sorry I don't know anything about white blood cells. Just sending positive thoughts your way and hoping everything is going to be ok!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I don't know. I'm sitting here crying trying to pay attention to other threads. I can't even cope with the thought of her having cancer. She's just now gotten out of a horrible life of neglect and abuse. I already love her so much- she is the one in my signature.


Don't jump to conclusions yet! It could be a myriad of little things as you mentioned in your original post. We are all hoping it is one of the little things that is normal and fixable!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I just love her already. She's such a sweet, special dog. Can't help it! I panic!


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

I feel your concern, but it does sound like an infection and not the other dreaded word. White blood counts stay high during and after an infection. Kennel cough can cause lots of irritation in her system and her body is still fighting to get well, even though she has improved. Since the other blood tests looked fine (which is wonderful), a round of antibiotic sounds like a good idea. Remember, the other tests were fine and it doesn't sound like the vet is worried, so try to relax and play with the baby and doggies!:wavey:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

We will all pray for her god health and send positive energy! Hopefully is it some reaction to the bad life she has previously and the antibiotic will take care of it!

She is such a such a gorgeous girl!!! and so lucky to have you!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I know I am a spaz. Freaking out won't do any good anyway.


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry to hear this! I will keep Brooklyn in my thoughts (and your family as well). I really do not know much about dogs and blood cell counts but I know when my mom was in the hospital even the slightest infraction of an infection bounces those numbers all over the place. (She was in a coma and had an artificial heart....not cancer).

Anyways, good thoughts sent your way!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

White cells can be anything!.From fighting something as simple as a cold to anything else!.
Do the general antibiotic and then,recheck but don't expect the worst!.
Hugs,Laurie


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Try not to panic, any number of different things can cause the white count to go up! Just plain stress can cause an elevated white count. Hopefully the antibiotics (and her immune system) will take care of it quickly.
".....White Blood Cells
The other major type of blood cells are the white blood cells (WBC’s), which are also referred to as leukocytes. There are many more RBC’s than there are WBC’s. For every leukocyte present in a sample there will normally be 600 to 700 RBC’s. The major role of the white blood cells is to defend the body against invading organisms such as bacteria, viruses, and fungi. There are different types of leukocytes, and a white blood count (WBC) is a total of all the various kinds. The normal range for a WBC count in the dog would be between 6,000 and 17,000 per microliter, and in the cat, 4,900-20,000/µ l. The number of WBC's is typically elevated when the body is fighting a severe infection or stressed by metabolic toxins (a patient that was in acute kidney failure with waste products building up in its body would normally have an elevated WBC). In addition, when extremely excited (if we overly excite or frighten the animal when drawing the blood sample) white blood cells will be released into the blood and the levels will rise. The WBC count will be lower than normal, if an animal has been weakened from a prolonged, debilitating disease and in some viral infections...."


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Kennel Cough is infectious so it can be left over from that is she isnt quite over it. I'm sure its nothing serious. Try not to worry (easier said than done)


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She also has reduced red slightly. Is that bad? The vet knows I am ridiculous... and obsessed with my dogs. So she definitely was playing it cool.


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

I panic like you do as well. So I would be on the phone and internet searching like a fool.

I really do not know much about red blood count.

For assumption purposes only, I would assume that if the vet assumed it was more than likely the "c" word they would have ordered the other tests immediately, instead of just throwing Brooklyn on an antibiotic?

I hope you get an answer real soon!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I'd say that the kennel cough thing works in your favor a lot. I have gotten back test results for my pets like that when they are sick. If there was no kennel cough then I'd really worry. Stay positive - it's likely her immune system fighting off the cough. I realize for you, and if it were me - it will be a very long 10 days.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I know it's hard not to panic. I tend to be a spazz when it comes to my boys, too, and freak out over every little thing.
But... don't panic. As others have said, an elevated white cell count could be caused by any number of things. 
I remember Cooper having a pretty high count once. I was freaking out and the vet really wasn't saying much, which didn't help! I took him in a few days later for a recheck and it was fine. They never did figure out what had caused the count to be high.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Jenna, did she recently have a full set of vaccines done? Could be the bodies response to those or even the Bordetella episode...easy, girl, don't panic yet


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sending good thoughts Jenna!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Jenna, it of course is probably nothing sertious but personally if I was as stressed as you are (and I KNOW I would be) I would at least do the xrays now and depending on what they look like then consider doing an ultrasound. I would not be able to wait 10 days.


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

My DH has been fighting a sinus infection for 6 months. I was worried it might be the big C...but the Dr said the white blood cells would be low not high if it was cancer. I hope that helps.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm sure I'd be in a panic too if it was Jamie, but I think it is most likely an infection. With a blood cancer the white cells would usually be much higher.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

As you know, I was having a fit over Copper's various issues at the vet's Monday. Once I calmed down (the next day BTW - it takes me a while) I realized there were all reasonable kinds of things that could have caused his values to be off.

there are many reasons Brooklyn's white blood count could be off too. Get her on the antibiotics and if you are still worried in a week, pay for a retest then instead of 10 days. The worse thing you will do is hurt your wallet needlessly. X-rays from my experience are rather vague in their results and an ultrasound is expensive!

She recently had vaccines, bordetella and a really big (good) change in her life. Hopefully that is all it is, but I'll keep you both in my prayers.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Jenna,
Are these values in 1000's?

_"But her white blood cell count is 29.6 or something, and it's supposed to be 15."_

My first old golden kept getting infections and his count would be 30,000 (I'm assuming 30.0 based on your scale). A week on antibiotics and his would come right back down. He even got so bad one time that he had convulsions - that required a trip to the ER. It turns out he had pellets all through his body and they would migrate and cause an infection. Very sad for him, but he just needed antibiotics to get over it.

I hope Brooklyn gets better very fast for her sake and yours!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Okay, first, breathe. Then remember, all the other tests were good. Don't you think there would be some additional sign if there was an issue? If she is just getting over an infection, that could be the cause of the elevated count. So repeat after me, it's not bad, it's not bad! Light a scented candle or some foo foo oil or something that smells good, breathe deep and relax. (I know, easier said than done.)


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will say a prayer for Brooklyn. Hopefully the high count is from the kennel cough. Can totally understand about getting upset, I am like that will all mine.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

May the power of the paws be with Brooklyn.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Here's her history:

19 days ago I got her, and took her immediately to animal control to get a rabies shot and a microchip.

I had Crystal, a Putnam county foster, at my house. Crystal had kennel cough or some kind of nasty. Several of my dogs, inlcuding Brooklyn, came down with it. Sneezing, snotting, and green mucus running out their noses. This is a pretty common occurance in my house thanks to all the shelter dogs I foster, so I don't usually pay much mind to it. Rigby and Spirit, btw, never got it. No long term established dog of mine picks this crap up, only new ones and fosters.

She got over it in a few days- no more mucus since maybe last weekend. 

She had a severe ear infection when I got her, but it's almost completely gone.

My vet said that in ten days we will recheck. After that, if it's still high, we will do an ultrasound and chest films.

She is acting totally, 100% normal, spunky, and gets more active and agile every day. She eats like a pig, and she lives to play and swim and cuddle.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

BTW I want to thank you guys. You're wonderful, and you're making me feel better!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I would bet the elevated WBC is a residual of the infections she's had recently. Since all her other lab looked good, I wouldn't be too concerned. I would run the antibiotic cycle and see where she is then. You're a good Mommy (human and canine) Jenna.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

WBCs usually live 2-3 weeks.
Did the vet do a differential with the CBC? If not, boo-hiss! it's really ridiculous not to do it as it helps narrow down the issue. The white blood count is made up of several different types of cells, each with their own job.
In simple terms:
neutrophils fight bacterial infections
eosinophils are a sign of allergic reactions
basophils are associated with chronic infections
lymphocytes are viral infections and bone marrow issues
monocytes cover all of the above
blasts are immature cells and shouldn't be there
It is really more complicated than that.
When they do the blood counts, they measure a certain space. It is expected that as the white cell numbers increase, the red cells decrease.

It's very hard not to worry, but you really don't enough information to make you worry. Your vet is taking the calm, conservative path, which is good.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Your last post sounds like Brooklyn is feeling great.
Getting the nasty bug from Crystal and having an ear infection is sure enough to elevate her white blood cell count.
I hope you are feeling better about it, but I know you will be glad when you can her retested and find out all is well.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes I will be happy to find out!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

when do you go for the re-check? a couple of weeks?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

10 days from this past Saturday (that's when I started the Doxy)


----------

